

Show HN: Moon by Ai Weiwei and Olafur Eliasson - szx
http://moonmoonmoonmoon.com/

======
jmillikin
Seems similar to [http://www.drawball.com/](http://www.drawball.com/) , except
that Moon requires registration while Drawball is anonymous. Ironic,
considering the artists.

~~~
Nux
Indeed, the login thing kind of kills it.

~~~
szx
We initially wanted it to be anonymous but ended up going with login for two
main reasons:

\- Social login means sharing is only a click away, encouraging conversation
and possibly more thoughtful contributions.

\- We wanted to give people equal chance of contributing and avoid the
scenario where a handful of users (vandals?) find the site before everyone
else and take over it all. That meant limiting the number of marks a person
can make in a given time period - and that's easiest to do when you have
users.

Would love to hear your thoughts on these points. This is still a work in
progress after all...

------
liyanchang
Summary for those of you on text-based or js-free browsers:

It's a sphere, subdivided into squares. Everyone shares the same space, so you
can draw in a random square (if you login) or browse other peoples marks.

~~~
modo_
All I see is a black screen on Chrome...?

~~~
mediocregopher
If you have ghostery it blocks stuff the site needs. This was the problem for
me anyway.

~~~
touristtam
mmmm. So ghostery is reporting blocking the following:

* Facebook Connect - Widgets * Google Analytics - Analytics * New Relic - Analytics * Typekit by Adobe - Widgets

Are you saying the website _needs_ one of all the above to display some webgl
content ? Or something else is being blocked by this extension?

~~~
szx
Will look into it. We haven't had time to test with ghostery/disconnect but
the site definitely doesn't _need_ any of those things to work (except maybe
it wouldn't look very nice without the fonts from typekit). It's a bug, not a
feature :)

~~~
Kronopath
It's Facebook Connect that's causing the issue. Unblocking that makes it
visible.

------
shalmanese
"A Year of Drawball" is one of the most fascinating videos of collaborative
social phenomena I've ever seen: [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovG-
t_JPGB4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovG-t_JPGB4)

The mechanics are very similar to Moon, each individual user only had a tiny
amount of ink on an extremely zoomed in canvas so large artworks would require
co-operation from hundreds of people.

------
danso
Just curious...what is the submitter's relation to Ai Weiwei and Olafur
Eliasson? Is he/she their developer, or actually either Ai/Olafur? Either
would be pretty cool :)

~~~
szx
Creative director (and developer). I doubt the artists have time to read HN :)

~~~
exit
can you describe the process of working with the artists to develop this?

did they come to you with the finished idea, or a general concept, or ..? was
there a lot of iteration on the idea?

~~~
szx
It was an incredible collaboration experience. We talk about this in the
"making of" video that should be coming out soon (assuming we make the cut...)

------
mcpie
Really nice, though the 'my marks' and 'tags' boxes don't load for me, meking
it impossible to find back my cute little efforts at office procrastination :(

------
iSnow
This is really nice, but what happens once it hits 4Chan?

~~~
quchen
The authors probably know about that, and I think it's part of the experiment.
It's much harder to make giant drawings here though, because the entire thing
is divided up in little patches; Drawball is only limited by your screen size.

------
nichtich
I'm surprised by the lack of penis drawing. Is there a review process or do
people just suddenly decide to behave better?

~~~
nichtich
I take it back. Just found four of them.

------
tluyben2
My browsers do have WebGL, yet the site says they don't. Chrome + Firefox on
OS X. Other Webgl sites/games work.

------
ssully
Pretty neat. Reminds me a lot of curiosity by 22 cans.

------
D9u
This is really cool! I like the message. Aloha!

